# Sprawled bunny



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2007)

Princess Jackie






Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"






Wilbur






Buttercup






Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 2, 2007)

My very first picture of my new baby girl, Dori, all sprawled out


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww I love the 3rd picture! Look at Ookpik's little legs!


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 6, 2007)

New picture of miss Dori all sprawled out


----------



## 2BRbunnies (Jul 7, 2007)

*SDShorty wrote: *


> New picture of miss Dori all sprawled out


Wow, she's such a beautiful and elegant bunny!!!


----------



## malkotigarche (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's our Chloey doing what she does best:






Dusty doesn't flop very often; we have yet to catch him on film.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

Maddie,











_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's patches and cadbury. Patches is the one doing the butt licking.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 15, 2007)

hehe


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 18, 2007)

My foster boy, Shadow:


----------



## msfancy (Jul 19, 2007)

Pippin... he'll flop anywhere, at anytime, on anything...






Rosie is theexactly same as Pippin...:biggrin2:I've found her flopped her in food bowl, in her hay bowl, on top her zebra toy.. everywhere...


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww not sure what happened to my pic, so here is more Dori sprawled pics


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 23, 2007)

XxMontanaxX

Wow, your bunny has very similar coloring to mine! cool.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^That's Savannah, my mom's (my sis shows her in 4-H) broken blue Polish doe. She took best of breed at thurston County fair and we met her half-brother too! She beat him.....

And again...down:


----------



## monklover (Aug 12, 2007)

Buddy and Roxie during a bonding session:


----------



## Leaf (Aug 12, 2007)

Cricket found a comfy spot in my bathroom:


----------



## Roxie (Aug 12, 2007)

Roxie :


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ummm I LOVE the picture of Wilbur all sprawled out. So cute!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 15, 2007)

here' my baby Wash


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 16, 2007)

LOOK AT MY BUTT!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2007)

*maomaochiu wrote: *


> LOOK AT MY BUTT!!!!


Lord, when he sprawls, he SPRAWLS!


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks anglensnuffy! yep, if this were not on the floor, he looks like superman!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 26, 2007)

These are all so precious! The sleeping-on-their-backs bunnies crack me up!

Clover and Bo will flop but they don't do the dead bunny flop.

I think Heidi will, she's pretty lazy already! LOL!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't you think Buttons and Maomaochiu looks quite alike?? 


























Yohji lazing around, watching TV..


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 17, 2007)

These are from a couple years ago but its still my favorite sprawled pose from Mocha. (Same pose, just different angles.)


----------

